

Microsoft manages interns better than Google - snprbob86
http://blog.brandonbloom.name/2008/06/microsoft-manages-interns-better-than.html

======
aneesh
From friends who've interned at both places (and from my own experiences at
one of the two), I would agree with this assessment. Google gets all the hype
for free food and being quirky, but Microsoft seems to provide a more
consistent experience for interns. Both places are full of smart engineers,
but the people management seems better at Microsoft (perhaps necessitated by
the size of the company!).

------
DaniFong
This paints with a pretty wide brush. Would you like to share any specific
instances where people Microsoft went that extra mile?

------
baha_man
'The title of this post is hyperbole' - no, 'Microsoft manages interns 100
times better than Google' would be hyperbole.

------
brandonkm
I would say "experiences like that happen" and this guy is more than likely a
outlier. Not to say that Microsoft manages their interns better and provide
more support and resources than Google does or vice versa. But ones experience
is going to rely heavily on the team the work with and their skills and
personality. A mismatch of one against the other can make the situation seem
like something it isn't.

~~~
snprbob86
That's why I ended the post by saying this was a personal experience. I just
wanted to make the point that it certainly appeared like Microsoft was better
prepared to cope with this situation and it also seemed that it was due to a
more mature internship program. I loved working for both companies and there
will definitely be pro-Google posts in the future :-)

